# Our oldie Citreon Kontiki Swift



## cookie (Mar 19, 2012)

This is our oldie but much loved Citreon Kontiki swift the 1st MH we have owned we bought it last year and love it, the only drawback with it is the lack of power steering which isnt a problem normally as my hubby drives it mostly, but he has been out of action since xmas after slipping on ice and smashing his ankle up badly so has had it pinned plated etc,Ive managed to take it out a few times to give it a run out but cant go anywhere that I might have to turn it in a confined space (it's like a tank to turn )so roll on when he can take over.View attachment 4788


----------



## witzend (Mar 19, 2012)

Just a though that might help make sure the front tyres are inflated hard enough when I had a few broken ribs I found steering my old works van difficult but tyres over inflated by10 psi helped


----------



## mitzimad (Mar 19, 2012)

easier said than done but the trick is to always be moving when you want to turn  i know how hard it is weve not long got rid of a rambler


----------



## cookie (Mar 19, 2012)

mitzimad said:


> easier said than done but the trick is to always be moving when you want to turn  i know how hard it is weve not long got rid of a rambler



your right it's not as bad when your on the move, but if for some reason you get caught in a tight spot it's hell on wheels for a 5ft o.a.p. female. I used to drive a large works van for many years without power steering but it wasnt as heavy as this. but I best get used to it, looks like hubby might be laid up for some time yet, Im sure if I get stuck anywhere around other MH's one of you knights in shining armour will help out.


cookie


----------



## drew857 (May 1, 2012)

cookie said:


> This is our oldie but much loved Citreon Kontiki swift the 1st MH we have owned we bought it last year and love it, the only drawback with it is the lack of power steering which isnt a problem normally as my hubby drives it mostly, but he has been out of action since xmas after slipping on ice and smashing his ankle up badly so has had it pinned plated etc,Ive managed to take it out a few times to give it a run out but cant go anywhere that I might have to turn it in a confined space (it's like a tank to turn )so roll on when he can take over.View attachment 4788



Lovely old bus, so much character and fun in the one package - bring on the adventures.


----------



## Robmac (May 1, 2012)

Always liked the old Kontikis. They were way ahead of their time.


----------



## cookie (May 1, 2012)

*we love it*

our MH has been away from home for a night without us! shes been in the garage getting a couple of things done for the M.O.T and it was aweful looking out of the window and no MH. lovely to see her on the forecourt as we pulled into the garage, even one of the mechanics couldnt resist asking for a look inside as he used to have one the same. 

Pat:drive:


----------



## lotty (May 1, 2012)

thanks for sharing, she's lovely.
Hope your hubby is back to full fitness soon.


----------



## herbenny (May 2, 2012)

I love the oldies too.....I miss my campervan and hate not seeing it when I come home from work.


----------



## oldish hippy (May 2, 2012)

fit a turning handle to steering wheel the grab with both hand it might be easier 

STEERING WHEEL KNOB HANDLE TURNING AID FOR BOAT CAR VAN CAMPER LORRY FORKLIFT | eBay


----------



## veedubmatt (May 2, 2012)

re steering:- i had a old merc years ago it has very stiff steering took it to a garage and had it sorted im sure the part that was changed was called a king pin or somthing like that
i dont know if your MH has the same thing but might be worth checking out


----------



## n brown (May 2, 2012)

thats a good point.while its in the garage get them to grease all the steering bits.if it has got kingpins that haven't been regularly greased,the old grease can harden and stiffen up,i needed to heat mine up with oxy acetelyne to melt the old grease out,hell of an improvement.also if it has balljoints instead they can seize up.have your tracking checked,that can make a big difference.if none of these help,take up weightlifting.


----------



## Sparewheel (May 12, 2012)

Just a suggestion,a lot of cars from the mid 90s have electric power steering mounted on the steering columb maybe your mechanic could convert yours with a little help from say a Fiat Punto:cheers:


----------



## Randonneur (May 12, 2012)

Hi,

We have an Elddis Autostratus on a Talbot Express base vehicle which is pretty much the same as your Citroen C25 base vehicle for your Kon-Tiki.

We don't have power steering on ours either, but it's generally very light on the steering when you are rolling anyway. A good tip I keep to is to keep the tyre pressures at 65-70psi for the front and 55-65psi at the rear depending on what you carry when you use it.

Unfortunately not having power steering does make low speed maneuvering a bit of a job but if you can get your wheels pointing in the direction you need to move off in before you stop ( as in doing a three point turn etc ), it's much easier to manage. 

There used to be an aftermarket power steering kit available, and the later model Talbot, Citroen, Fiat ducato base vehicles were fitted with it, but finding one is about as easy looking for rocking horse poo! If you can find an aftermarket power steering kit the cost would be about £2000 which for most owners ( me included ), is prohibitive.

So you will just have to keep eating your spinach and drinking your Irn Bru until you upgrade if that's what you decide to do!


----------

